# Do you think pets suffer when they're being put down?



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

On Dec 2008 we had to put our beloved Cocker Spaniel down the most saddest day of our lives. And he knew what was going on too. Its funny, people say how dogs don't understand us or what is going on, but really, they do. That was also the saddest part about it, he knew.

Do you think they feel anything? I mean, once the vet injects them with that stuff that puts them to sleep. Their hearts obviously stop within minutes. Although they've been anaeathasised (i can't spell) they must feel something musn't they? 

My dad said to me after it happened that he didn't suffer....but surely he must have. I mean he must've felt something.....

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

We had to have ours put to sleep, but he was so poorly that I don't think he realised what planet he was on, never mind what was actually going on  but I don't think they'll feel any pain or discomfort, it'll just feel like they're going to sleep, like if you've ever had a general anasthetic at the hospital, you feel the needle but then you just feel drowsy and the next minute, you're asleep...it's probably like that. I've never known an animal show any pain or discomfort when being pts, so don't worry. It probably feels very comforting to them, as if they were in any pain or discomfort, they'll feel it going away.

So, don't be upset, because i'm sure you made the best decision, and your dog would always thank you for doing that


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow interesting post. I've only just recently as an adult had to have my 17 year old cat pts and its torn me apart. I've sat with too many rescues and quiet a few friends horses being pts but never one of my own. My cat fought and it all seemed to be too rushed and she was scared and it still makes me break down thinking I did the wrong thing (she was dying of liver failure and I know it was the kindest thing) but I still can't shake that she was in pain and scared and I did that to her. It's made me extreamly worried about anything happening to any of my other animals and me having to make that decision again.

I'll be really interested in other peoples views.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I can't speak for animals as I have not experienced the anesthetics they use but when I have had to have a general anesthetic for various operations I felt nothing and this through having my knees drilled into and my nose straightened with a small crowbar.

Any doctors on here will correct me if I am wrong but anesthetic prevents certain response signals and in effect you are pretty much dead when anesthetised which is why they wire you upto machines to aid your body to keep going and then induce you to come round again.

If you have never had a general anesthetic I can assure you that it is not painful at all and the only strange feeling you do get is the arm in which they inject it goes a little cold before they ask you to count backwards from ten to zero and I have never made it to 6 despite my best efforts. It is not unpleasant in the slightest.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I worked in a vets when I was younger and saw and assisted with a lot of animals who were put to sleep and I never saw any signs of pain only relief, If I was suffering with no hope of getting better its what I would like to happen to me. Hope it starts to get easier for you soon.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

No because they usally sedate them first so there sleeping then they inject the blue stuff in to them i no cos i lost my rotti 9 months ago and was with him while they did it


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I think this is an hard one to answer- Being faced with having to make this terrible decision recentlyh I did ask my vet. He went through the pts process with me and assured me that my baby would not even know - and that it was just like she were being anethatised for an operation. 

He DID however tell me that is the injection is administrated two quickly then there is a chance that the dog can fit!
This did concern me a little.
But I have a very good relationship with this vet and do trust him.
WHICH - leaves me to say - I am somewhat concerned that unqualified personal are allowed to put dogs to sleep in pounds, shelters, etc!!
regards
DT

guess we'll never know for sure - and have to believe what we are told.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i lost two cats last year....my old girl purred right util the end and went peacefully but the boy didnt want to go, he pulled his leg away and looked like he didnt want to go...it was heartbreaking


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont think they feel anything perhaps only a certain relief from any pain or suffering they are going through. Almost all of ours that we have had pts have looked at me, wagged their tail and even kissed me almost as if to say 'Thankyou Mum, for my release' :smile:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

We, the whole family were all with him when the vet injected him. Before it happened we all sat in a room with him for 2 hours saying goodbye. It was the longest 2 hours of my life. My youngest sister (24 years of age) couldn't be in the room when it happened so she slipped out, understandably. But my big sis, my mom and dad and i stayed with him. i sllipped out after 5 mins but my sister and her husband stayed with him for ages. I didn't cry until the next day and my heart felt so heavy.

I can say one thing it has in a way gotten easier. I'm no longer seeing him in the house, if that makes sense. After he died i couldn't stop picturing him in certain places. On the week of New Years (he died right after Xmas - not a great start to 2009) I made myself get out of the house because it was too fresh, all i could see was him. Does that make sense? I couldn't be in the house. My youngest sister bless her, even knew how depressed i was and took me out of a cheering up expedition - shopping.

Only recently i have now started taking my other dog for a walk. I couldn't face it before. So yeah i guess you all could say its gotten somewhat easier. But it doesn't stop making me feel sad about it. I miss him so much.

Is it wrong to want another dog a month after losing another one? I mean i'll never love another animal the way i loved my baby and even though we do have another dog at home, i long for another companion

I miss my woo


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> i lost two cats last year....my old girl purred right util the end and went peacefully but the boy didnt want to go, he pulled his leg away and looked like he didnt want to go...it was heartbreaking


That's exactly what my girl did, then she wet herself and I'm afraid I completely went to pieces. I will never forget what happened that day. I've seen many animals PTS and not one reacted like she did.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

JSR said:


> That's exactly what my girl did, then she wet herself and I'm afraid I completely went to pieces. I will never forget what happened that day. I've seen many animals PTS and not one reacted like she did.


See? They know!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i saw a trainee RSPCA inspector on a documentary, "trying" to PTS a lovely staffie it was absolutly horrendous so i agree with DT should only be done by someone who is qualified.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

ive had 2 horrible experiences,1 was with my greyhound who was 16 i had him since he was 4,he was so bad one morning and couldnt stand,i knew it was time so i took him to the vets,being such a big dog he ended up lying on the floor,i felt terrible and in heinzsight would never have a dog pts anywhere other than in its own home again,the other time was recently with my cat who had been left brain damaged by a rta,he was suffering severe fits and was being very aggressive,it was hard work for the vet to inject him as he was fighting so hardit was very upsetting for me,not at all the peacefull end one would wish for...


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am old enough now to have had to make that decision for several very very beloved life long pets. When done properly, it was over before they could ever have realised. There wasn't time even for me to blink. Once it was done by a cack handed moron, and it has haunted me ever since, that my baby's last moments weren't peaceful. 
The man was a totally insensitive idiot, and took the route that was easiest for him rather than for my cat, and did not inject into a leg as he should have. I wish now I had complained, but I was too shocked and heart broken at the time.
That is not the norm though, thankfully I am very confident that the other babies I have lost went totally peacefully with no clue what was to happen as I was holding them in my arms and they were looking at my face without feeling a thing. I never felt even a second of tension in them before they fell asleep.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

i have had to make that decision many times, my last shep was lying next to me on the floor at home i held her all the time my vet and assistant talked to her a lot first they took her paw she didnt bother just lay there and she just went to sleep then they injected and she was gone, i seemed to have more trouble than she did they let me stay with her and hubby had to drag me off her i couldnt let go i lost it all together, but im sure she didnt feel a thing as she was so relaxed she trusted me always had done i still cry though like now when i have to think about it,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> On Dec 2008 we had to put our beloved Cocker Spaniel down the most saddest day of our lives. And he knew what was going on too. Its funny, people say how dogs don't understand us or what is going on, but really, they do. That was also the saddest part about it, he knew.
> 
> Do you think they feel anything? I mean, once the vet injects them with that stuff that puts them to sleep. *Their hearts obviously stop within minutes*. Although they've been anaeathasised (i can't spell) they must feel something musn't they?
> 
> ...


I think you'll find it's seconds not minutes, when we had our chippie PTS she died in my arms, vet the gave her the injection and she went limp in a couple of seconds I looked at the vet and he said it's all over. I could not believe it was so quick, but I thank god thank is was.

I was with my friend last year when they had the vet came to PTS their white GSD, I was standing in front of him and he went so peacefully, if there was any pain he would have moved or something but there was nothing.

So no, I don't think they feel anything.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I think you'll find it's seconds not minutes, when we had our chippie PTS she died in my arms, vet the gave her the injection and she went limp in a couple of seconds I looked at the vet and he said it's all over. I could not believe it was so quick, but I thank god thank is was.
> 
> I was with my friend last year when they had the vet came to PTS their white GSD, I was standing in front of him and he went so peacefully, if there was any pain he would have moved or something but there was nothing.
> 
> So no, I don't think they feel anything.


Minutes seconds it doesn't really matter. I only wrote minutes because i don't really know how long his heart stopped.

I'm glad to know that people think he didn't suffer.That really does help. I don't really think he did either. But it makes you think though.

Before the vet injected him he was sitting down under the chair my mom sat down on so he was really asleep anyway before he died. But it makes you wonder though doesn't it. I mean even if they've had the aneastheatic ( still don't know how to spell!) they must feel something inside before they're really gone.

Truly the most saddest day of my life.

Thanks to whomever created this forum. Talking about this helps a lot. Thank you to all of you whom have replied.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> See? They know!


I don't want you to think that, I'd hate for you to be upset because of my experience. My cat wasn't the most sociable of girls and she would most likely been fighting the vet because he was holding her leg and not the needle itself. I just feel guilty because she didn't die peacefully but to be honest in her life she was a bit of a witch so I should of expected her to fight til the end.

Please please don't think your dog felt that way.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

It is always such a sad occasion when we say goodbye to our furry animals. They are such a big part of our lives - and they leave a horrendous gap. 

But I also think that loved pets are far luckier than humans in some cases, and this includes letting them go when the time is ready. At least they can go with dignity and not suffer too much pain. 

I don't think they do suffer as the anaesthetic is so quick. I have had anaesthetics and all I felt was a prick of the needle and then waking up having felt nothing at all.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> It is always such a sad occasion when we say goodbye to our furry animals. They are such a big part of our lives - and they leave a horrendous gap.
> 
> But I also think that loved pets are far luckier than humans in some cases, and this includes letting them go when the time is ready. At least they can go with dignity and not suffer too much pain.
> 
> I don't think they do suffer as the anaesthetic is so quick. I have had anaesthetics and all I felt was a prick of the needle and then waking up having felt nothing at all.


I agree,when i had one i started to count back from 10,and dont remember even getting to 8!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> I agree,when i had one i started to count back from 10,and dont remember even getting to 8!!!!


As for epidurals well they are the best thing slince sliced bread. Could of kissed the Dr lol


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i saw a trainee RSPCA inspector on a documentary, "trying" to PTS a lovely staffie it was absolutly horrendous so i agree with DT should only be done by someone who is qualified.


i agree with that, my aunts old maine coon was PTS last year by a newly qualiied foreign vet...she must have missed the vein because it didnt work! took 2 attempts to put her to sleep, oviousy causing distress to all involved.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

also....i lose it when i have animals PTS, but i feel that i should be there with them at the end.

I cant stand being with horses when they go though, i get rather distressed watching it.


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

So sorry for your sadness. I think we all think/feel the same or similar feelings and thoughts. If you are a true animal lover that bond is so strong and so faultless between you that it's terribly painful when you have to say goodbye.

I don't think they feel anything only that they are loved and always have been. 

Last September my children and I were shocked to find that "our baby" "our little star Daisy" had sudden aggressive cancer....we all went to the Vet's with no choice other than to have her PTS. It was frankly the worst day of our lives. we discussed it all with the vet.....my son {21} my daughter (22) she pleaded with her to do something but the Vet's said she would not operate. They brought Daisy in and for the first time in her little life (had her from 8 weeks) and at the age of 9 yrs 8 months.....she looked so so sad with her ears down and looking so unhappy. I knew I had to be strong but that I was deciding on letting her go against wanting her not to......we all kissed her and she was very weak.....my daughter sat on the floor with Daisy in-between her legs.....while I and my daughter were telling her that she was "our little star" and always such a "good girl". The moment came and I nodded to the lady vet and said in a moment......then I said to Daisy "it's alright baby...go leepy leepy" (our word for sleep) as I stroked her along with my daughter.....Daisy lay her head down closed her eyes and relaxed..... and within about 5 seconds she had gone. My daughter cradled her and let out the most ear piercing wail of NO that it caused staff and visitors to cry along with her. Daisy was loved from beginning to end with all our hearts and she will know that.....we would have only done what we had to just as your dog will and all our other loved and cherished pets will know.

Daisy is at Rainbow Bridge and free of pain and suffering and happy playing with old and new found friends 

It's hard to come to terms with and I still cry to this day almost everyday and little things will trigger a feeling of shock or of guilt and I miss her all over again! She too was my companion as I am disabled and nearly always at home....it's hard! I think I was honoured to have been given the opportunity to be Daisy's Mummy.....to love her and have her love me back 

On here there are such lovely people who know and understand and it does help you get through.

I hope you?everyone does not mind me telling of Daisy's and our sad day.

With loving thoughts to you and your family.

Gillie
x


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I have just had my old cat PTS this morning. The vet injected into her stomach and she lasted exactly 1 minute. It was sooo sad but a blessing as she had been suffering.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They sedate dogs before the PTS.. So I can't see them feeling it.. 


But I have been with lots of horses when they are pts and I can tell you its a different story..
My fisrst experience is our welshxArab.. She had a ruptured intestine and it was killing her and if she wasn't pts would have been a nasty death.. So the vet gave her an injection and it was to knock her out.. And she thought and dove everywhere and its still with me now... But I know small pets are gently pts and the fear you see is just prob they dont understand being injected in astrange place..

OUr dog who was frighteneed of the vets we had him PTS at home in his fave place.. then the vet took him to be cremated..


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

this thread is so sad, i had a horrible experiance with my grandad dog, i had to take her as no one else would do it, but at 16 years she had had a good innings, i took her in but i couldnt go in the room with her, so they put me in another room, which was no good because i still heard her cry out in pain for at least 5 min, it was awfull i wanted to go and punch the vet for making our yorki be in so much pain, but thinking of it i think they found it hard putting the needle in, as she was like skin and bone, i found this experiance very upsetting and it still makes me cry when i think of it.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sat here in tears again now
All I know is that its a hard decision the majority of pet owners have to make. I hope that if done properly it's going to be more painful for us than for them. In exchange for all the wonderful good times we have to do the right thing by them at the end - and that may mean shouldering the trauma, guilt and raw grief. It seems a worthwhile exchange for me.:frown5:


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I am sorry for your lose I was with my dog when the vet came to put her to sleep, I held her in my arms, while it happened, and within a minute she was asleep, she didn't feel any thing it was me that had the pain, I still miss her years later, but know I did the right thing take care


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss  xxx

My dog was poorly, and even though putting him to sleep was un-expected, he knew what was happening before we did...

Normally a happy go lucky dog - he never bothered about going to the vets, he loved cars, and would be in and out of one, before you got in or out yourself!

On this occasion... (we rushed him to emergency vets) as we pulled up at the vets, he wouldn't get out the car... we had to lift him out, and we had to practically drag (not drag, gently pursuade!) him into the vets... He just didn't want to go 

They had to sedate him as they did an x-ray on his lungs... turns out he had tumors everywhere in them, un beknown to us, OR the vets we'd been seeing for 2 weeks constantly   they said it was kinder to put him to sleep there and then, as he was in pain, so thankfully, my baby was already asleep from the x-ray... I stayed with him as they put the injection in... It was peaceful (or atleast seemed it) alot of blood came from his mouth afterwards though, which was awful to see... 

I've heared and seen video's about animals actually going into shock and like someone said, having fits, if it's just the lethal injection. After knowing this, in future, I will always ask for them to be sedated first... so they just drift off to sleep...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I stayed when i have had to have both my cats and my rabbit PTS and i always thought it was very peaceful. Even through my tears. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## susiecue (Jan 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, we experienced the same loss with our little westie Meggie.She was comming up 14 yrs old and became realy lethargic my husband was reluctant she was to take her to the vets as he had been dreading this final end for a long time but I insisted as she was suffering, when she saw our vet she just laid on the floor looking at us as if to say I can't go on anymore Sandra our vet said to us she has had enough let her go. I stayed with her while Sandra injected her she was looking into sandra's eyes as if to say thankyou, it was so peacefull & I was determined not to cry as I held her but as I looked at Sandra tears were streaming down her face & that started me off.
I wish my husband had stayed in the room so he could see just peacefull it was, but he did come back in and spent time stroking Meggie and saw that she was at peace and he said afterwards that it realy helped to see her at rest. We did not wait long before we got our other dog Archie just a few days and he helped us ease the pain and focusing on him was a good distration,he did not replace her but filled the gap in our hearts.
We think of meggie all the time, the fond memories of her are taking over the pain now.
I sincerely hope your pain will ease soon & if you are thinking about getting another dog do it now, we have no regrets about getting Archie soon after Meggie.


----------

